# Does anyone know something about this R34 GTR!!??



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Guys...

Just see this car on PH and wonder if someone already had a look at it.
What do you think about the seller. Good company???

Used Nissan Skyline 2.6 GT-R 2dr for sale in West Yorkshire | Pistonheads


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks nice 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Importcars.at said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Just see this car on PH and wonder if someone already had a look at it.
> What do you think about the seller. Good company???
> ...


MOTORHUB are Keighley Trade Centre. Hit up google and see what appears


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Looks nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


So does a dog turd covered in Fondant icing 

Mook


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

You can polish a turd, look: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJ9fy1qSFI


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

avoid at all costs.theres plenty of reputable people to source an r34 from


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Can ANYONE on here actually tell what is wrong with it tho. Have they seen it or drove It? I'm sure I saw this same car getting a roast and the usual "go elsewhere" but I've (personally) yet to see ant solid evidence it's a sour egg. Does anyone actually know what's up with it? 

Ta 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Doesn't matter, why take the risk.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Seriously Google Keighley Trade Centre.... stay clear of it. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Drivers side turret has dodgy seam sealer in the pic.
Trying to match the missing leather driver side would be a nightmare.


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Check the gap rear boot lid, seems like it's all twisted... Also the rear light doesn't seem to fit that good.
Driverside door sits a little low.
And what's up with the oil catch hose???

Interior looks good though (that picture fooled me, now se that there are different seats! Maybe the leather one comes with the deal...), apart from the glues ipadholder/camerabracket in the front dash on the passenger side.


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

I just leave a deposit and wrote them that if the car is not good as described then they have a problem! ;-)

Somewhere here is near this area to have a quick look at the car?
I am from Austria so take a wile until i would be there!


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Importcars.at said:


> I just leave a deposit and wrote them that if the car is not good as described then they have a problem! ;-)
> 
> Somewhere here is near this area to have a quick look at the car?
> I am from Austria so take a wile until i would be there!



Best of luck.


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

But actually nobody had a look at the car!?
They told its fresh import and awaiting registration!

Hope the car will be good... But very nice specs on the car .....


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

It's up to you. There's plenty of people that have had experience with that dealership and had problems. They bodge stuff up etc. You might not spot them straight away but further down the line. If it was me I wouldn't take the risk, especially you're coming from so far. A clean one with a reputable seller will come up soon enough, it'll be worth the wait and risk 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

There's so many nice ones at Hja why risk?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I cant believe people travel from other countries to buy from this place!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Importcars.at said:


> But actually nobody had a look at the car!?
> They told its fresh import and awaiting registration!
> 
> Hope the car will be good... But very nice specs on the car .....


Fresh import?. Excellent, they'll have no issue sending you the Auction report then.

How much deposit did you put down?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Seen a few grade 4 jap auction cars full of rust when they get over.....


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

I send them 1000 GBP deposit !
Hard to find nice one for good money!!!!
If there are some scratches or dents its not that problem but when its big rusty aso... 
We have our own paint shop and also garage here so can be fixed.
I asked them about the sheet but they told me that the car was not on auction they bought direct from garage in Japan!

Hope the best!!! 
Otherwise i buy a toy car from uk to go home! 

3 Month ago i bought a nice 2001 GTR in white with only 27.000km with Nismo Uprgrades.
The guy who sold bought it 1 year ago from Japan and was not driving much so he sold it again.
Got also the sheet from JP for this car and i trusted but then....
- No GT2860
- NO Nismo Clutch
- NO NISMO Intercooler
.....

Also the Japan Garage are selling shit.... 
At the moment it is hard to buy cars from overseas ..
Even in Japan they are cheating you ....because anyway it goes overseas.
We import already since 2002 so over 14 years but the market get very crazy since the last 6-12 month


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

What's Nismo fine spec, never heard of that before?


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Importcars.at said:


> Hard to find nice one for good money!!!!


What that reads is to me is 'hard to find a cheap one for less money'. In my experience of buying cars if you can spot flaws in a picture then in the metal it's going to be a lot worse. Usually much worse. The panel gaps are all over the shop on that car pal.

Have a check on here before you make the journey. 


https://carvx.jp/

Might save you a trip matey.


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

Avoid motorhub! Proper cowboys. Known scampers and bodgers. They don't even let you test drive the cars ffs. I'd sooner be a bus stop ****** than buy from them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Importcars.at said:


> I send them 1000 GBP deposit !
> Hard to find nice one for good money!!!!
> If there are some scratches or dents its not that problem but when its big rusty aso...
> We have our own paint shop and also garage here so can be fixed.
> ...


I hate to say it but I think the whole forum will expect you to get burned on this. Motorhub/Keighley etc might occasionally stumble across a minter, but their model is based on selling low quality examples to people who are too excited to know any better.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I recently bought an engine from a guy who bought a r34 GTR from Motorhub, he seemed happy... but..

The engine melted due to incorrect mapping and I was shocked how rusty the car was and this was without any form of detailed inspection.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

The alarm bells should be ringing when you see a car that has a nismo fine spec engine installed and nismo aero but then is marked up at below current market value. This car should cost a lot more if it was straight.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You can lead a horse to water................


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

I will have a look carefully at the car and also do a compression test.
Would help if someone could have a look at the car near leeds!! ;-)


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Buyer is getting a grilling here it seems. I hope it goes good for you mate but like said prob worth having engine fully checked over and mapping too just to be sure.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

One Question!!!
How many here was at this company and wana buy a car and have his own experience ??
Often it is easier to hear something over a 3rd or 4th person .....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Importcars.at said:


> One Question!!!
> How many here was at this company and want to buy a car and have his own experience ??
> Often it is easier to hear something over a 3rd or 4th person .....


I've never been shot at by ISIS but I'm pretty sure they are not a nice bunch of guys 

Seriously, Google Keighley and read the results

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=keighley trade centre reviews


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Well no doubt there are wrong things with this car and probably also problems that we can't see. It's all a matter of how much work you want to put into it. Bodyparts should be no problem even if it takes a lot of time to make a car straight (well if you don't use cm of bondo...), but my main concern is if the frame is straight because you can tell that something happened to the car, probably touched the rear back in a tree or wall. If you have a good workshop maybe that isn't that bad either it will just take time to get the frame straight. And the final concern is the condition of the engine, and that you can't se without open up the top or bottom, Ofcourse a look at the oil can give you a hint and how the engine sound and smells but there you have a big moneypit.

So I just want to give whoever tries to buy this car a warning to check it as closely as possible (as with all cars you want to buy of course) and really think twice if it's worth the time and effort. The other thing that I don't feel good about is to buy from a seller with bad reputation. 

But good luck!


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

Good links Mook :thumbsup: - a rather funny piece of feedback I've found.


Me: The paint work is scratched, dented and very very poor 
KTC: Most of it will buff out

Me: I can fit my whole hand in between the bonnet and headlight
KTC: The last owner did that to aid cooling

Me: This headlight (the other one) is loose and wobbles
KTC: It's just a broken clip, £2 to fix

Me: The bumper doesn't line up to the bonnet
KTC: Probably just a broken clip again, cheap fix

Me: The door card is falling off.
KTC: we fixed the window and haven't got round to putting it back on properly

Me: Parts of the steering wheel are peeling and falling off.
KTC: it's expected when the car has been kept in hot conditions


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Importcars.at said:


> One Question!!!
> How many here was at this company and wana buy a car and have his own experience ??
> Often it is easier to hear something over a 3rd or 4th person .....


Proof enough to me was the Nur in white they had.
Low KMs and very nice. But too cheap.

Found the auction report for it and is was Grade 2. Which is like really bad, with a lot of rust.
Also Nur coloured engine was missing and almost 100,000km had gone from the clock between auction and going up for sale in UK.

On the basis of that I would never touch any car they sell with a very large bargepole.



If it looks to cheap, it is for a reason.
Companies don't sell cars in high demand for way under market value.
They are looking for fools to part from their money on the basis that is so cheap they need to buy it now and throw caution to the wind.

http://www.japanesehistorycheck.com...kyline-gt-r-m-spec-nur-rusty-odometer-rewind/

Bare in mind an average Bayside R34 went to auction in UK and sold for £3000 more than the car you are looking at. Why would dealers sell at £3k under auction price? 

.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Well there's a deposit down on this white one from the OP so it'll be good to hear some honest feedback on its condition once bought and driven.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

CT17 said:


> They are looking for fools to part from their money on the basis that is so cheap they need to buy it now and throw caution to the wind.


I'm worried we may have found one....

If this is a genuine (and good condition) fine spec engine I'll sauté my gonads. I suppose it could be 6 years old by now however.

If its a fresh import, somebody must have got it in japan for the equivalent of about £25k to make any money on it at the sale price in UK (?). The last time any R34s were that money in Japan was when?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Alex C said:


> I'm worried we may have found one....
> 
> If this is a genuine (and good condition) fine spec engine I'll sauté my gonads. I suppose it could be 6 years old by now however.
> 
> If its a fresh import, somebody must have got it in japan for the equivalent of about £25k to make any money on it at the sale price in UK (?). The last time any R34s were that money in Japan was when?


Longer than I've been on the forum and I've bought six R34s in that time. :chuckle:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i would try and recover the £1000 back from them and treat it as a lesson learnt.....if its too good to be true then it probably is


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

Just wrote with the GARAGE ITO in Japan! 
This car was a customers one they sold but was in good condition!
That what i get replied!

When they bought the car the currency rate GBP to JPY was very good 170/1 
so maybe this was a good deal for them and they can offer this price! Hopefully !!!!

Keep the finger crossed! ;-)


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

Subscribing to this to see what happens. I'm hoping for a good outcome for you. But from what I reading they seem like a dealer we got here in the US. When I say every car they have I'm mean way to many. Of 15 people I met that went there 13 of them didn't last a year without major problems arising. These types of places need to he shuts down.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Good luck! 
What they bought in Japan and what you are looking at might not necessarily be the same thing, just bear that in mind! Lots of things get swapped about on cars. Sometimes when we really want a bargain to be good we close our ears. In over 10 years these traders have consistently disappointed people. Braver than me but hope it works out.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

bigkeeko said:


> What that reads is to me is 'hard to find a cheap one for less money'. In my experience of buying cars if you can spot flaws in a picture then in the metal it's going to be a lot worse. Usually much worse. The panel gaps are all over the shop on that car pal.
> 
> Have a check on here before you make the journey.
> 
> ...


I agree with you mate, and even worse than that when you get it home and pull it to bits (as we do ha) you'll uncover more horrors. 

Even cars that appear mint can have nasty bits hiding under carpets, wing liners etc. So if your questioning one before you even go and look at it never mind get it home it's almost certainly a lemon ***127819; 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Importcars.at said:


> Just wrote with the GARAGE ITO in Japan!
> This car was a customers one they sold but was in good condition!
> That what i get replied!
> 
> ...



I would send them an email with the picture of the boot lid and ask them if it was that bad when they had it? And also a picture of the interior and ask if they have seen the other leather seat?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just a point of note to the OP, do not take this thread in the wrong way at all, we are genuinely concerned and hope the car is as good as you hope.

I'm sure there is someone on here willing to go take a look, if only for their own curiosity.

In the meantime see if Garage ITO can give you the old owners details or as much detail on the car as possible.


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> just a point of note to the OP, do not take this thread in the wrong way at all, we are genuinely concerned and hope the car is as good as you hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1 for that one mookie! =)


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep couldn't agreed more Mook nicely put.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Lol at this thread....GT-R community in uproar at the thought that a sacred R34 could possibly sell for less than £35k!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Theskycankill said:


> Lol at this thread....GT-R community in uproar at the thought that a sacred R34 could possibly sell for less than £35k!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Probably a tongue in cheek comment but it's not about the money. Or about a cheap BNR34. It's about a naive buyer spending what still is, a large amount of money on what could be, a total dog.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Let's hope it's not it would be superb if he got a corking car 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

subscribing to this as well to see the final outcome.

hoping the best for you mate, but expecting the worst if I'm honest


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Importcars.at said:


> Just wrote with the GARAGE ITO in Japan!
> This car was a customers one they sold but was in good condition!
> That what i get replied!
> 
> ...



If it's a fresh import and the exchange rate was 170/1 that was a very slow ship.
Hopefully they just sat on the car for 4/5 months.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Theskycankill said:


> Lol at this thread....GT-R community in uproar at the thought that a sacred R34 could possibly sell for less than £35k!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Yeah cos a dealer with a good car would totally sell it for £5-10k under list because he 'got it at a good exchange rate'. Out of the goodness of his heart or something.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah cos a dealer with a good car would totally sell it for £5-10k under list because he 'got it at a good exchange rate'. Out of the goodness of his heart or something.


FFS he's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't !

If he marks it up at £50k you all slate him :blahblah:

Marks it up at realistic price,and the same happens lol:chuckle::chuckle:

Just to be clear...most on this thread think this R34 GT-R is worth a lot less than £35k !!!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally don't care what it's worth or what he has paid. I just want it to be a good un and looked after once purchased

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Its going to be A


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

i can tell you first hand that ktc or motorhub as its now known are a shower of shit. i bought an r32 gtr only to discover it had no 5th gear once i got onto the motorway. n hindsight it serves me right for not doing my homework but thats no excse for the way they treat customers. after a phonecall to explain the situation they blocked my number. just be aware


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes i will have a look and take time for a good inspection!
Its not the first car and i know a little bit of skylines supras aso... so i hope my experience will help! ;-)

But i will let you all know what happened if i bought it or not!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Importcars.at said:


> Yes i will have a look and take time for a good inspection!
> Its not the first car and i know a little bit of skylines supras aso... so i hope my experience will help! ;-)
> 
> But i will let you all know what happened if i bought it or not!!


When is the viewing?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Importcars.at said:


> Yes i will have a look and take time for a good inspection!
> Its not the first car and i know a little bit of skylines supras aso... so i hope my experience will help! ;-)
> 
> But i will let you all know what happened if i bought it or not!!


Is the car for you or are you planning on tidying it up and selling it on in Austria for market price?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Theskycankill said:


> FFS he's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't !
> 
> If he marks it up at £50k you all slate him :blahblah:
> 
> ...


Think you missed my point. Why would ANY dealer sell a GOOD car £5-10k under market rate? It ain't out the goodness of his heart. Good ones sell for more than that in Japan, exchange rate is not an explanation.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Think you missed my point. Why would ANY dealer sell a GOOD car £5-10k under market rate? It ain't out the goodness of his heart. Good ones sell for more than that in Japan, exchange rate is not an explanation.


It's because as a business they sell things at way under market price for no reason.
Just because they are nice.
Earning money is so overrated.

Common business practice. No?


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Never heard anything good. That car looks very tired in the photos... as does most of their stuff. Hope it works out for you though.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

It's entirely possibly they didn't pay close to 34k for the car so selling it on they still treble up maybe? Yes it's under market value but a profit is profit even if not the maximum profit?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

anthonymcgrath said:


> It's entirely possibly they didn't pay close to 34k for the car so selling it on a profit is profit even if not the maximum profit?


I can see this being realistic. As far as the prospective buyer goes he also could be looking for a profit so buying a car `needing things` and `fixing` them before resale could mean a few Euros for him. I can hardly see many R34 GTRs for sale in Austria so there's potential for making a quick buck if you can find cars at the _other_ end of the market.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

anthonymcgrath said:


> It's entirely possibly they didn't pay close to 34k for the car so selling it on they still treble up maybe? Yes it's under market value but a profit is profit even if not the maximum profit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Not in business. Why sell in demand goods below market value?

No. if it's at keighley and it cheap, it's a shed.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Why ask for opinions or advice only to ignore responses???*

I do love posts/topics like this one! 

*1)* Random fella asks for opinions about the "Car"...._Reply's don't post a Rosie picture._

*2)* Then asks for opinions about the "Seller"...._Again results are not good._

*3)* Finally wants to know if this is a "Good Company" to deal with....._All answers state that they are not!_

But goes ahead anyway and leaves a £1k deposit because a cheap Skyline GT-R must surely be a good one - _*Right?!*_ :bowdown1:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

K66 SKY said:


> I do love posts/topics like this one!
> 
> *1)* Random fella asks for opinions about the "Car"...._Reply's don't post a Rosie picture._
> 
> ...


Yep, rewind to here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/4931209-post27.html and start again.


----------



## Importcars.at (Sep 21, 2011)

If the car is not good i don't buy it!! Then i will buy a other car ..
So thats not so big problem...
If i have 17 cars on stock or 18 cars it doesn't matter for me at all!!
Hope this car is good if not i buy another one!!! 
But thx to all about they warning!
I will have a look by my self and will see what the car looks like!
Will keep here all informed about the car so nobody must be afraid that there will come no statement!!!


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

tonigmr2 said:


> Think you missed my point. Why would ANY dealer sell a GOOD car £5-10k under market rate? It ain't out the goodness of his heart. Good ones sell for more than that in Japan, exchange rate is not an explanation.


Think you missed the point ! the car is load of crap and priced accordingly.

I know loads of people in the car business who make money selling quantity not quality.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Fair enough. We seem to be on the same page.:thumbsup:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Importcars.at said:


> *If the car is not good i don't buy it!! Then i will buy a other car ..
> So thats not so big problem...
> If i have 17 cars on stock or 18 cars it doesn't matter for me at all!!
> Hope this car is good if not i buy another one!!!
> ...


Only your time is wasted and your expenses too travelling from Austria to the UK and back again.... :nervous:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Update?


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

c/p from Skyline Owners forum 
Worst company I ever seen in my life!!
Take care of Used Cars Keighley, Used Car Dealer in West Yorkshire | Motorhub in Keighley!!!
If you want to buy a carpet you maybe can go there but never buy a car... you will cheated anyway.....


Story short, he had a friend to go check the car for him. While checking they noticed it had a 5 speed Gearbox instead of R34 6 speed.

Motorhub wont refund deposit as advert says manual (it is) but doesn't state 6 speed 

Not sure OP wants to come here and hear we told you so


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So it was a GTT not a GTR?


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

r34gtr with r33 gearbox from my understanding.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

tranq said:


> c/p from Skyline Owners forum
> 
> Worst company I ever seen in my life!!
> 
> ...




Are you talking about a different car?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

tranq said:


> r34gtr with r33 gearbox from my understanding.


Why? Never heard of that mod before!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

bhp said:


> *Are you talking about a different car?*


So sad but totally predictable. Seen the same posting on Facebook's Skyline Owners section bhp. No...not another vehicle, Its referring to this specific BNR34 that the topic question was initially started about. 

Maybe Roman/Importcars.at will learn from this completely avoidable experience as loosing £1k deposit with Motorhub has got to be a very bitter pill to swallow....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well we all said it was that price for a reason.....shame though.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

K66 SKY said:


> So sad but totally predictable. Seen the same posting on Facebook's Skyline Owners section bhp. No...not another vehicle, Its referring to this specific BNR34 that the topic question was initially started about.
> 
> Maybe Roman/Importcars.at will learn from this completely avoidable experience as loosing £1k deposit with Motorhub has got to be a very bitter pill to swallow....




Wow i was hoping i wouldn't here that, harsh lesson to learn indeed if the op does not get the deposit back


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry i have just re-read the previous few post, so the op has actually sent someone down to check the car out and found out if was duff, so was then refused his deposit back for not buying the car and now has posted on the skyline owners forum rather than update this thread for fear of a dressing down


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope the OP isn't hiding. His input is exactly what this thread needs to finally put the whole keighley debate to bed. Please post. You won't be derided for your actions. You took a punt and it didn't pay off. We've all done it. Please tell us everything you found so as to help others avoid the same pitfalls. 

Mike.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I hope the OP isn't hiding. His input is exactly what this thread needs to finally put the whole keighley debate to bed. Please post. You won't be derided for your actions. You took a punt and it didn't pay off. We've all done it. Please tell us everything you found so as to help others avoid the same pitfalls.
> 
> Mike.


Funny how its ok to say things about this company.

Others have tried to warn people about the conman who supplies brand new ported and polished heads that turn out to be scrap, why is this not allowed ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

R33 GTR said:


> Funny how its ok to say things about this company.
> 
> Others have tried to warn people about the conman who supplies brand new ported and polished heads that turn out to be scrap, why is this not allowed ?


If the actual customer who actually received such an item posted it themselves it as a factual experience it would be. This is why Mook is encouraging the op to let us know.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> If the actual customer who actually received such an item posted it themselves it as a factual experience it would be. This is why Mook is encouraging the op to let us know.


And that's the end of the discussion. I'm fed up of going over the same old ground with people who won't listen. 
Back on topic and if you want to discuss your 'conman' in more detail, PM me and I'll explain the situation. 

Mook


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Importcars.at said:


> If the car is not good i don't buy it!! Then i will buy a other car ..
> So thats not so big problem...
> If i have 17 cars on stock or 18 cars it doesn't matter for me at all!!
> Hope this car is good if not i buy another one!!!
> ...


Please share your experience, i am sure everyone can learn further from it and avoid any similar scenarios in future


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Not surprised.

But how ****ing ridiculous - where does this end; does the car have an RB26? Does it have a steering wheel? Does it have a petrol tank? 

Utter utter scum, rogue traders should close the ****ers down asap


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

if the OP wanted to take them to small claims, he'd likely get his deposit back here. 

Difficult not being in the country, almost want to offer to do it myself for him as they'd settle before court for sure.

You'd go in this case on an R34GTR being known to be a 6 speed as standard, so in the absence of a clear indication that this was not the case then it should be assumed to be a standard car. Deposit left in good faith and supplier failed to deliver a R34GTR.

Worth chasing for £1000 and indeed worth it to an even bigger degree to chip away at bad practice.


----------

